# Couple buttons



## Topher_osAUrus (Mar 5, 2017)

Baby one is from some goldfilled watches and a small karat necklace.
Big one is from some rings and a little karat bracelet.

Got some more to add to it as well ..but, for now... These are my recent buttons.


----------



## Tndavid (Mar 5, 2017)

Very nice buttons brother. And nice presentation as well!!


----------



## aga (Mar 5, 2017)

Beauties !

Why, oh Why am i fillding around in e-scrap ?

Gotta get me a button soon.


----------



## UncleBenBen (Mar 5, 2017)

aga said:


> Why, oh Why am i fillding around in e-scrap ?.



Because it's fun!  

Pretty buttons, Topher!! Nice and shiny! 8)


----------



## goldsilverpro (Mar 5, 2017)

Perfect crystal. Almost perfect sink (pipe). Guaranteed 999.5 Fine.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Mar 5, 2017)

Thank you guys!

I know its probably hard to tell since my sons red shirt is casting a red reflection, but, is it possible to say what the contaminant may be?


----------



## joekbit (Mar 16, 2017)

Topher_osAUrus said:


> Thank you guys!
> 
> I know its probably hard to tell since my sons red shirt is casting a red reflection, but, is it possible to say what the contaminant may be?


I can tell you exactly what the contamination is,,,"YOUR Reflection" :lol: 

Very, Very nice


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Mar 16, 2017)

:lol: 
Yeah.. It certainly wasnt helping!
Ill start taking pictures with a good back drop, that dont include my ugly mug. :twisted:


----------



## kurtak (Mar 16, 2017)

Very nice Topher :!: 8) :G 

But the real questions is - being as how you did not tell us the weight - is this a contest wherein if we guess the weight you send the winner the buttons :mrgreen: 

Kurt


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Mar 16, 2017)

kurtak said:


> Very nice Topher :!: 8) :G
> 
> But the real questions is - being as how you did not tell us the weight - is this a contest wherein if we guess the weight you send the winner the buttons :mrgreen:
> 
> Kurt



Haha! Well, the buttons have been sold. Had to turn it over to buy a kilo of goldfilled scrap.

I cant recall what they were exactly.
I believe they were 3.7 and 11.6 or something along those lines.
Right around 600 bucks in gold.(at the time)


----------



## joekbit (Mar 22, 2017)

:mrgreen: 
Real nice


----------

